# How to use the cdrecord command to find DVD - driver



## Lasse (Feb 20, 2011)

When typing the following I get this output: 


```
#cdrecord --checkdrive 
cdrecord: No CD/DVD-Recorder device specified.
```
How do I specify (find) the DVD-drive?

Thanks in advance/
Lasse


----------



## Bunyan (Feb 20, 2011)

What does 
	
	



```
cdrecord -scanbus
```
say?


----------



## Lasse (Feb 20, 2011)

It reads: 


```
# cdrecord -scanbus
Cdrecord-Clone 2.01 (amd64-unknown-freebsd8.1) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 JÃ¶rg Schilling
Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.
scsibus0:
        0,0,0     0) 'Generic-' 'Multi-Card      ' '1.00' Removable Disk
        0,1,0     1) *
        0,2,0     2) *
        0,3,0     3) *
        0,4,0     4) *
        0,5,0     5) *
        0,6,0     6) *
        0,7,0     7) *
```


----------



## Bunyan (Feb 20, 2011)

[cmd=]cdrecord dev=0,0,0[/cmd] and so on, but I'd rather use *burncd* to write CDs and *growisofs* to write DVDs.

P.S. 





> How to use the cdrecord command to find DVD - driver


Did you mean *drive*?


----------



## Lasse (Feb 20, 2011)

I mean: to see if there are valid *drivers* for my DVD -drive.

Lasse


----------



## Bunyan (Feb 20, 2011)

Lasse said:
			
		

> I mean: to see if there are valid *drivers* for my DVD -drive.
> Lasse


Of course they are - in the FreeBSD kernel.


```
options 	CD9660			#ISO 9660 filesystem
device		scbus		#base SCSI code
device		da		#SCSI direct access devices (aka disks)
device		cd		#SCSI CD-ROMs
device		pass		#CAM passthrough driver
device		ata
device		atadisk		# ATA disk drives
device		atapicd		# ATAPI CDROM drives
device		atapifd		# ATAPI floppy drives
device		atapicam	# emulate ATAPI devices as SCSI ditto via CAM
				# needs CAM to be present (scbus & pass)
```


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 20, 2011)

`# kldload atapicam`

Then try -scanbus again.


----------



## Lasse (Feb 20, 2011)

It reads:


```
# cdrecord -scanbus
Cdrecord-Clone 2.01 (amd64-unknown-freebsd8.1) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 JÃ¶rg Schilling
Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.
scsibus0:
        0,0,0     0) 'Generic-' 'Multi-Card      ' '1.00' Removable Disk
        0,1,0     1) *
        0,2,0     2) *
        0,3,0     3) *
        0,4,0     4) *
        0,5,0     5) *
        0,6,0     6) *
        0,7,0     7) *
scsibus5:
        5,0,0   500) 'TSSTcorp' 'CDDVDW SH-S203P ' 'SB00' Removable CD-ROM
        5,1,0   501) *
        5,2,0   502) *
        5,3,0   503) *
        5,4,0   504) *
        5,5,0   505) *
        5,6,0   506) *
        5,7,0   507) *
```


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 20, 2011)

`# cdrecord dev=5,0,0 my.iso`

I'd be really surprised if it couldn't operate that writer.  Depending on media, you might have to limit the write speed with, for example, -speed 8.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 20, 2011)

Lasse, format your posts, please.


----------

